

AOL Mail was rewritten in Microsoft Silverlight 2.0 and released today. It is better than Gmail. - Flemlord
http://webmail.aol.com/

======
jakep36
Can someone qualify the "It is better than Gmail" statement? I'm not opposed
to the possibility that it is, but I would like to see what you think is
better. Thanks.

~~~
blinks
It seems a little faster, but it's got image ads all over the place.

(Disclaimer: I work for Google, but not on Gmail.)

Edit: No, after rechecking Gmail's web interface (I use IMAP from home), it
seems about the same speed. I'm not sure why someone would think it's better.

------
hailpixel
My favourite feature is the large, colorful ads scattered about my inbox
giving me some real choices for lasik eye surgery. I appreciate that.

~~~
ken
I prefer the "enhanced by Google" logo at the top.

Between the Flash ads (in the message content area, for some reason), animated
GIFs (in both the margins and header), and little tooltips (that appear at
random and don't go away until clicked), it's like playing a video game with
right-click Block all over the place. Video games are big business, so I
predict this will be a hit, especially with the male/under-18 crowd.

It doesn't take kindly to being in a small window: GMail reflows, for the most
part, while AOLMail just starts overlapping elements. Also, it appears to be
English-only (compared to GMail's 40+ languages), so it's fun to play with but
I wouldn't use it on a daily basis.

It's flashy, but not as mature as GMail (which itself is a frighteningly low
bar).

------
conorh
You are kidding me right? I spent a few minutes playing around with it and
there is no way in hell I'd switch to this from gmail. It has a few nice
touches, but generally is slow and badly designed.

Cons:

1\. Slow. Much slower to navigate around than gmail. This is killer.

2\. Mail receiving is slow. Sending a mail to gmail, appears in under 30
seconds. Sending a mail to AOL mail took over 5 minutes to appear.

3\. Interface is confusing. Create a contact and the button to actually do the
create is above and to the right of the form?

4\. Filtering is too hard to access, doesn't show you a preview of what will
be filtered.

5\. Way too much space taken up with ads.

Pros:

1\. Calendar integration is good. Nice to have it right there in the same
interface.

~~~
Flemlord
I found it faster than Gmail and like the interface better. I'm focusing more
on the Silverlight vs. Ajax side of this so I ignored the pervasive ads and
mail receive speed issues.

------
Mistone
Ca,94941, 415 389-4100

(mill valley pd)

~~~
mixmax
Thanks :-)

------
jamesbritt
Does this run in Firefox on Ubuntu?

~~~
rksprst
Probably not, since as far as I know silverlight has not yet been released for
linux.

~~~
wallflower
If Silverlight were released for Linux, that might mean MSFT has figured out
how to bring DirectX 10+ APIs to Linux, which is a big deal as part of the
problem with WINE is graphics performance.

------
mixmax
could someone please provide a credible state, zip code and phone number that
would work in the sign-up?

They don't seem to want users from outside the US.

~~~
Flemlord
Las Vegas, Nevada 89109 702-278-XXXX

------
Flemlord
I know, I know... blasphemy! But damn, it's a sweet little application.

